# problème identifiant itunes icloud



## melisa21 (11 Mai 2017)

Bonjour
Suite à un changement standard d'iphone 5S, j'ai une fenêtre qui s'ouvre constamment qui me demande "identifiant itunes". Comment supprimer cela sachant que ça m'indique une ancienne adresse mail qui n'existe plus, et que je n'ai pas les bonnes réponses aux 2 questions ? (et que je ne connais plus le mot de passe bien entendu !)


----------



## melisa21 (11 Mai 2017)

A quoi sert cet identifiant ? Pourquoi n'est ce pas le même que Icloud ? Pourquoi quand j'ai (par chance) trouvé la réponse à 2 questions secrètes et pu réinitialiser le mot de passe, celui d'icloud ne voulait plus fonctionner ? Je tourne en rond et vais bientôt passer le téléphone par la fenêtre !


----------



## Locke (12 Mai 2017)

melisa21 a dit:


> Suite à un changement standard d'iphone 5S


Téléphone a Apple, ce téléphone a peut-être été mal reconfiguré ?


----------

